# Marc Laimon Part 3 - Tito Ortiz is the new Ken Shamrock!



## martialtalkfan (May 24, 2008)

http://mmayou.com/news-and-exclusiv...mon-part-3-tito-ortiz-is-the-new-ken-shamrock

It will be interesting to see what happens today. He will either look like a genius or a jackass.


----------



## Jai (May 24, 2008)

tough call, I'd call it a split but leaning towards the jackass side.


----------



## martialtalkfan (May 26, 2008)

Jai said:


> tough call, I'd call it a split but leaning towards the jackass side.



What do you think now that the fight was over?


----------



## Jai (May 26, 2008)

Personally? It's really still a 50/50 for me, but again I have never been a fan of Tito or Ken.  They could stand toe to toe and kill each other bare knuckle  and I couldn't care less. Ken was past his prime years ago and is just an over all *** to people, and Tito is honestly no better, he just hides it more then Ken could.


----------



## martialtalkfan (May 26, 2008)

Jai said:


> Personally? It's really still a 50/50 for me, but again I have never been a fan of Tito or Ken.  They could stand toe to toe and kill each other bare knuckle  and I couldn't care less. Ken was past his prime years ago and is just an over all *** to people, and Tito is honestly no better, he just hides it more then Ken could.



I've actually met both before and Tito was much MUCH nicer then Ken. 

You should promote that fight


----------



## Jai (May 26, 2008)

now i've met Ken before and he was a total, well I can't say it here. Before that I thought very highly of him. Tito I have never actually met, but I know a few that have. Got mixed reviews about him, but he just seems to have the "I'm better then you" attitude from what I have gathered. Now that he had the crap beat out of him a few times, maybe he's a little more humble?


----------

